# The DinoDex



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

Wich of the following Pokemon should be counted as a dinosaur/let in the DinoDex?


Bulbasaur
Ivysaur
Venusaur
Charmander
Charmeleon
Charizard
Sandshrew
Sandslash
NidoranF
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
NidoranM
Nidorino
Nidoking
Bellsprout
Weepinbell
Victreebell
Tentacool
Tentacruel
Geodude
Graveler
Golem
Slowpoke
Slowbro
Farfetch’d
Shellder
Cloyster
Onix
Krabby
Kingler
Exeggute
Exeggutor
Cubone
Marowak
Lickitung
Rhyhorn
Rhydon
Kangaskhan
Scyther
Pinsir
Magikarp
Gyarados
Lapras
Ditto
Omanyte
Omastar
Kabuto
Kabutops
Aerodactyl
Dratini
Dragonair
Dragonite
Chikorita
Bayleef
Meganium
Totodile
Croconaw
Feraligatr
Togepi
Togetic
Yanma
Slowking
Pineco
Forretress
Dunsparce
Gligar
Steelix
Scizor
Shuckle
Slugma
Magcargo
Swinub
Piloswine
Larvitar
Pupitar
Tyranitar
Ho-Oh
Treecko
Grovyle
Sceptile
Whismur
Loudred
Exploud
Aron
Lairon
Aggron
Torkoal
Trapinch
Vibrava
Flygon
Lileep
Cradily
Anorith
Armaldo
Tropius
Relicanth
Bagon
Shellgon
Salamence
Groundon
Turtwig
Grotle
Torterra
Starly
Staravia
Staraptor
Shinx
Luxio
Luxray
Cranidos
Rampardos
Sheildon
Bastiodon
ShellosEast
ShellosWest
GastrodonEast
GastrodonWest
Gible
Gabite
Garchomp
Lickilicky
Rhyperior
Yanmega
Gliscor
Mamoswine
Dialga
Palkia
Heatran
Giratina


----------

